
How to opt out of Facebook data sharing - mattiemass
https://m.imore.com/how-opt-out-facebook-data-sharing
======
Fifer82
Sometimes I wonder if filling in my email, name, address and phone number does
more damage than leaving the very little connected data i have.

I feel like I am going with my passport, to give all my information, along
with all my emails, and all my adresses to a person who says they will remove
me.

That data is going to the feds at best easily, and into a loophole otherwise.
Governments are atleast a decade behind tech.

